# Is this too big?



## Chrome (Mar 19, 2007)

They didnt have what i was looking for.... so I just got this...







its a bit over the top isnt it?


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

Too big for what?


----------



## wuwu (Mar 19, 2007)

technically, there is no such thing as an enclosure being too big for a mantid. the only problem is that it's harder for them to find their food. but if you only have one mantid, and plenty of food, that won't be a problem.


----------



## Chrome (Mar 19, 2007)

A male giant asian.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

Hard to tell how big it is but for an adult it should be fine.


----------



## Chrome (Mar 19, 2007)

its a sub at the moment.... erm... the mantis is in there... its in the glare of my laptop...thats how big it is lol.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

What are you using for a substrate?


----------



## Chrome (Mar 19, 2007)

aspen from my snake tank... yes i should use moss i know... ive got some... but i just chucked it in there... i dont know why...


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

> aspen from my snake tank... yes i should use moss i know... ive got some... but i just chucked it in there... i dont know why...


Better to have nothing then use that. It may mold if wet and won't hold humidity. Got to get it somewhat humid for that all important final molt.


----------



## Chrome (Mar 19, 2007)

nah it wont mold but i will change it now.... nice way to put of coursework


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 19, 2007)

> its a sub at the moment.... erm... the mantis is in there... its in the glare of my laptop...thats how big it is lol.


I still don't see it...


----------



## Chrome (Mar 20, 2007)

I can see it... I know whre he is


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 20, 2007)

This is like Where's Waldo. Wanna give me a hint?


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 21, 2007)

or wheres wally  

top centre of the glowing box of light? thats my guess

also depends on what your feeding him on, moths and flies wont be aproblem, but crix... may be a tad iffy


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 21, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to give up.


----------

